# Visual Basic > Mobile Development >  Convert Website into App

## freerojgarseva

Hello everyone, I have a website Free Rojgar Seva and I want to convert my website into an android application.

----------


## Troy Williams

Hello,
I can assist you to convert your website into android application and launch it to google play store.
You can connect me for further discussion 

Email: Troy at cisinlabs dot com

Looking forward to hear from you! 

Thanks 
Troy w

----------


## Sherin

Please follow these steps, To Convert the Website into App.

*Step 1:* Enter the name of your business
Pick the appropriate category and an appealing color scheme

*Step 2:* Add exciting features that you love
Convert your website into an app using Appy Pie app builder

*Step 3:* Publish your app to app stores
Reach a bigger customer base and expand your business with your own app 

I hope this information will be useful to you.
Thank you.

----------


## jmcilhinney

If you're still not sure how to proceed, you might consider creating a PWA.

----------


## MarkOrion

1. Enter the name of your app. Select the app category, color scheme and test device.
2. Add the website feature. Convert your website into a desktop app or PWA without coding.
3. Publish your app to PWA Store.

----------


## Troy Williams

Hi ,

Hope you are doing well

Is there any update for me ?

Reply awaited 

Thanks 
Troy w

----------


## Compossides1985

Hi
    You can hire an App developer for your website that can give you professional look and other to optimize

----------


## mmarkgilbert

1: Enter the name of your business
2: Add some features that you like
3: Publish your app to app stores

----------


## sapator

1)Bot killer inc.
2)You to shut up
3)Open wide...

----------

